# *love Abzocke Mit 0160 / 0170 Handynummern???



## Unregistriert (15 Juni 2007)

hallo liebes forum,

mich würde mal interessieren ob es im prinzip möglich ist, einen kostenpflichtigen dienst jeglicher art ohne mein wissen, über ein einfaches telefonat zu abonieren oder zu bestellen? sind den besuchern hier in diesem forum fälle von möglichem betrug mit 0160 / 0170 handy nr. bekannt?

folgende nachricht habe ich unteranderem bekommen...

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ich war grad auf deinem Profil unterwegs und dachte mir ich schreibe einfach mal. Hoffe du gehst auch mal bei mit ein wenig stöbern. Wenn ich Dich jetzt neugierig gemacht habe, dann melde dich doch einfach bei mir 
0160678****
Keine Angst,  ich beiße nicht
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

im allgemeinen ist hier ja nichts aussergewöhnliches zu erkennen, was mich allerdings etwas stutzig macht ist die tatsache, dass fast alle mädels die solche oder ähnliche nachrichten versenden eine 3-4 stellige Nummer vor oder hinter ihrem nicknamen haben! 

ich möchte hier ja nicht die positiven absichten der dame in frage stellen, allerdings ist es schon verwunderlich wie schnell doch hier mit handy nr. um sich geworfen wird, sollte es sich wirklich um einen ernstgemeinten kontaktversuch handeln...

hat jemand hier schon erfahrungen mit solchen oder ähnlichen mails gemacht? oder kennt sich vielleicht mit den allgemein üblichen praktiken solcher gaunerbanden aus? vielleicht liege ich ja auch falsch! 

über antworten von euch würde ich mich sehr freuen...

dankeschön an alle!


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Juni 2007)

*AW: *love Abzocke Mit 0160 / 0170 Handynummern???*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> hallo liebes forum,
> 
> mich würde mal interessieren ob es im prinzip möglich ist, einen kostenpflichtigen dienst jeglicher art ohne mein wissen, über ein einfaches telefonat zu abonieren oder zu bestellen? sind den besuchern hier in diesem forum fälle von möglichem betrug mit 0160 / 0170 handy nr. bekannt?
> <snip>
> ...




Im Allgemeinen läuft das so, du antwortest dieser"dame" und bekommst ab dann SMS von einer Premiumnummer (5stellig). Wenn du dieser nummer schreibst kostet es dann richtig Geld.

Gruß Marco


----------

